# ramping rate



## Oriana

Dear all,

I am translating a manual of a dryer kiln (of wood) and there is a word which is causing me troubles: _ramping rate_. Also, this word, "_ramp_", is used as a verb... could someone help me?
Kind Regards,
Oriana


----------



## thatsimonguy

Hi Oriana,
The term "ramping rate" looks like it may be specific to a certain industry. 





According to the Saluda Hydro Project website, a "ramp rate" is:_the rate of change in output from a power plant. A maximum ramp rate is sometimes established to prevent undesirable effects due to rapid changes in loading or, in the case of hydroelectric plants, discharge_.​I guess this might mean that they want to make sure that when a power plant generates power, it should start slowly and then gradually increase the speed in which it generates power. In this case, the ramping rate describes the speed at which the power output increases (i.e., it should _ramp_ up to it's maximum generating capacity)


The word 'ramp' when used as a verb may be used to describe a process or event that is being executed gradually. 

To start slowly and then gradually get faster and faster = to ramp.

For example, if you ramp your tennis lessons, you are starting to learn to play tennis slowly and then learning faster and faster as you progress.

Hope this helps.

-Simon



			
				Oriana said:
			
		

> Dear all,
> 
> I am translating a manual of a dryer kiln (of wood) and there is a word which is causing me troubles: _ramping rate_. Also, this word, "_ramp_", is used as a verb... could someone help me?
> Kind Regards,
> Oriana


----------



## panjandrum

Hi Oriana,
I guess that you are looking for a Spanish translation.
I looked for ramp in the WordReference English/Spanish dictionary HERE.

It includes links to THIS THREAD which may be helpful.


----------



## cuchuflete

Unfortunately the WR dictionaries, and many others, omit the meaning of ramp as queried here.  Merriam-Webster has it:   to increase or decrease especially at a constant rate -- usually used with up or down <ramp up production>


----------



## Oriana

Sorry, I forgot to mention that I was looking for a Spanish translation... thank you very much for the prompt answers. It has been a very hard word to translate... In fact, finally I translated it as "Porcentaje de Inclinación", in your opinion, Does this translation have something to do with _ramping rate_?


----------



## panjandrum

"Porcentaje de Inclinación"?  
Speaking as someone who does not speak Spanish and knows nothing about kiln dryers, that does not seem quite right as a translation for ramping rate.

Could you give us a little more context?
Not many of us are experts on kiln dryers, but if we see the context in which "ramping rate" is used, we should be able to suggest something for you.


----------



## cuchuflete

This is always a tough one, and the word for 'rate' needs to vary with the context.
It could be ritmo, tasa, velocidad.


----------



## Dirsa

Hola! yo lo diria:
tasa de incremento


----------



## Oriana

I really appreciate your helpful comments on "ramping rate". I do not have the manual in my hands right now, but I am going to read it again to reach to a conclusion...(all of you have differents points of you...same as me) when I have it I will let you all know...
Regards to everybody....and thanks a lot!


----------



## mora

Hola

Saludos de Canadá, la tierra lleno de madera mojada. Un horno de secano de madera se utiliza para reducir el contenido de agua de madera. Si los cambios en el contenido de agua de la madera son demasiado rápido, la madera se daña con grietas profundas. Por lo tanto, la subida de la temperatura de un horno de madera debe ser cuidadosamente controlado. La tasa del aumento de la temperatura se llama 'ramp rate' o 'ramping rate'. Por ejemplo: 'ramping rate' debe ser 140C-200C grados por hora. Estoy de acuerdo con Dirsa- *'ramping rate' = tasa de incremento (de temperatura)*

Mora

*-=Todas las correcciones y sugerencias son bienvenidas, gracias=-*


----------



## Oriana

Definitivamente creo que tu respuesta me ha convencido del todo... sobre todo viniendo de alguien que sabe mucho de madera con gran contenido de humedad.
Usaré tu sugerencia para ramping rate...mucha gracias Mora...


----------



## mora

de nada, Oriana


----------

